# MIUI Features



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

Just a curiosity thread, but what are your guys favorite current MIUI features? And for those of you who dislike MIUI and prefer CM7 what features do you wish were available in CM7?

I for one like the SMS Pop-up, themes and lock screens 
Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Quailson (Jan 1, 2012)

One thing I always miss when switching over to CM7 is the long press on the back button that kills apps. I never thought I'd use it as much as I did, but when Facebook started being a battery hog it became the single most useful thing ever.


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

Quailson said:


> One thing I always miss when switching over to CM7 is the long press on the back button that kills apps. I never thought I'd use it as much as I did, but when Facebook started being a battery hog it became the single most useful thing ever.


Very good one as well too. Keep em coming guys


----------



## Slowcaddy (Jun 9, 2011)

Quailson said:


> One thing I always miss when switching over to CM7 is the long press on the back button that kills apps. I never thought I'd use it as much as I did, but when Facebook started being a battery hog it became the single most useful thing ever.


That feature is available on both CM7 and MIUI

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bmt11 (Dec 30, 2011)

Slowcaddy said:


> That feature is available on both CM7 and MIUI
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Indeed under development in settings unless it's changed recently(haven't ran CM7 in awhile), I do like the way MIUI allows you to adjust the duration of the long press to kill it. It's not really a problem now that I'm using a droid x with physical keys but on my last two phones with capacitive ones I would often trigger it by just sliding a finger across and kill the app I was in.

I like the file browser for quickly finding something on the card but otherwise it's pretty limited and I have to keep a second one installed when running MIUI, the access control function is also kind of nice to lock only certain sensitive apps and not have to go through the lock screen every time I turn my phone on to change music tracks or whatever but one good thing about motorola's stuff is the lock time out function that I still can't for the life of me figure out why is so rare in the android ecosystem.

I also like the notification bar toggles on the bottom instead of the top it's something that's always bugged me especially with screens getting bigger.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Mix matching of theme.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Shane269 (Jun 10, 2011)

The toggle Screen in Miui is a great feature because it keeps every thing in one easy to access place.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Division of settings app is the first that comes to mind. Will flash miuiV4 on the nexus to jog my memory.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Drocka (Jul 24, 2011)

Another Winner is: CM7 Lockscreen Gestures

I didn't see this flexible on the MIUI

CM7 uses the lockscreen gestures feature quite well. Im addicted to it know. I have pretty much every shortcut on my Lockscreen. All you have to do is draw the gesture on my lockscreen and it goes straight to the app. Its a winner for me on CM7 that I wish MIUI had when I had it installed at the time


----------



## bradg24 (Jul 11, 2011)

Battery life on miui is better than cm7 .. hit a normal 16 to 18 hrs a day. Cm7 I was lucky to hit 12 or 14.

+1 on the Mix matching of themes

The miui music app, and (I might be the only one) that likes the iphone'ish layout, no app drawer, but only a few folders to keep a few apps togeather.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## dom707 (Jun 11, 2011)

I love the EQ in the music app. And being able to make my phone have a new feel every day with all of the themes is awesome.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Torch on lockscreen. That is such a basic feature that makes such a difference. I use it constantly, even in the morning when I first wake up (5am) I use it for light for me to put in my contacts, rather than having to get up and fumble my way to the light switch. I mean on other ROMs I could unlock -> find torch -> turn on, but its just so intuitive for me. Tap home to wake up. Hold once, release, tap again for light to stay on. Its perfect.

Besides everything else, but that is by far the most used feature for me. The toggles on the notification also makes a huge difference having the full page easily accessible. I even used MIUI to convert one of my die-hard iPhoney friends to Android... just showing them they can run all the goodness of essentially iOS (don't burn me at the stake, but there is some good things there) but with all the awesome hackability of Android, and now with MIUI going open source, even better...


----------



## gavdaddy (Feb 14, 2012)

I like the ability to use multitouch to move homescreen icons between the pages seamlessly.. Try it if you don't know about it yet it makes not being able to alphabetize the homepage icons seem like less of an issue.

Just long press on the icon to move, then (with icon still "grabbed") use another finger to swipe between homescreen pages!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using RootzWiki


----------



## nars (Jun 18, 2011)

Didn't know about that one. I just tried. Thanks!

But what I like most about MIUI is (I may be guilty for this) but no app drawer and the huge size of the icons. It also makes me feel like s wizard whenever I mishmash and mix/match themes and fonts. 
Being able to choose a lockscreen to your preference without the need of a 3rd party app is also a commendable strong point.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## gavdaddy (Feb 14, 2012)

I also figured out that long pressing on a toggle within your notifications will shortcut you to the relevant system settings page..

Oh! And I almost left out another awesome tool for MIUI users. Not sure how widely known this is but.. Native screenshot capability! Just press menu and volume down buttons simultaneously and bam.. Now there should be a screenshot of your phone screen exactly the way it was when captured located on the sdcard.

Sent from my DROID X running MIUI Galnet ICS using RootzWiki


----------



## Shane269 (Jun 10, 2011)

CM7 has a toggle to bring up a share prompt after taking a screen shot its very cool.

Running CM4DXGB with PowerBoost.


----------



## dsr13 (Sep 4, 2011)

The only thing that would IMO make MIUI perfect is the addition of swipe-away notifications.


----------



## milski65 (Jun 10, 2011)

dsr13 said:


> The only thing that would IMO make MIUI perfect is the addition of swipe-away notifications.


And delete all in its stock mailbox.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

dsr13 said:


> The only thing that would IMO make MIUI perfect is the addition of swipe-away notifications.


This is in miuiv4 btw.

Any other features you CM7 diehards wish you had from MIUI?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

BMc08GT said:


> This is in miuiv4 btw.
> 
> Any other features you CM7 diehards wish you had from MIUI?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


just thought about built in performance tweaks and permissions management.


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

fakiesk8r333 said:


> just thought about built in performance tweaks and permissions management.


Elaborate and pics maybe?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

BMc08GT said:


> Elaborate and pics maybe?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


ummm..lets see if i can find some on the interweb. i havent ran cm7 in a while lol


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

View attachment Permissions.tiff


damnit i cant figure out how to post images inline. frack, lol


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

fakiesk8r333 said:


> ummm..lets see if i can find some on the interweb. i havent ran cm7 in a while lol


Are we referring to an MIUI feature or a CM7 feature?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

BMc08GT said:


> Are we referring to an MIUI feature or a CM7 feature?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


cm7, the permissions feature allows you to control apps individual permissions and the performance feature allows you to change clock speed and governors in cm settings.


----------



## griz.droidx (Jun 29, 2011)

Im getting ready to try the DefX MIUI I'm a CM7 fan myself mainly because of themes. Both have similar features overall since MIUI was or is based off of CM7. I don't like the skinny progress bars. But most things I like. On CM7 I like being able to skip tracks in most any music player while the phone is off. I know this is in recent builds of MIUI but I think it only works for the stock player. Fortunately I love the stock player in MIUI better than the one in MIUI. I like the colored icons in settings that you seldom see in MIUI themes, again minor things but I think they're really close add is. And being able to mix and match in MIUI is awesome. Still overall I like the themes in CM7 like eye candy, red passion, and cherry mixer. There's nothing in MIUI to come anywhere close.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## clouse2013 (Jun 30, 2011)

Agree with ^. Would love to see the music control with the screen off in MIUI. I use that a lot on CM. Also would like to see the mix and match on themes. That is very nice, especially for lockscreens. One thing I would like to see tho is maybe an option for an app drawer on MIUI. That usually bothers me not having one.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

clouse2013 said:


> Agree with ^. Would love to see the music control with the screen off in MIUI. I use that a lot on CM. Also would like to see the mix and match on themes. That is very nice, especially for lockscreens. One thing I would like to see tho is maybe an option for an app drawer on MIUI. That usually bothers me not having one.


there is an option in the settings for app drawer in MIUI but I think in the most recent builds it hasn't been working

Sent from my Droid X using RootzWiki


----------



## dsr13 (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm on the latest defX build and my app drawer works perfectly...just has to be reenabled after reboot


----------



## BracesForImpact (Jul 30, 2011)

I use alt drawer on miui. Works great. The themes are unmatched. It's also the smoothest ROM I've ever used. I've tried quite a few but I always end up back on miui.


----------



## Tamakiz (Feb 2, 2012)

fakiesk8r333 said:


> cm7, the permissions feature allows you to control apps individual permissions and the performance feature allows you to change clock speed and governors in cm settings.


MIUI 2012.2.1 rom has these features as well.

I like that I can choose individual programs to lockout with passwords or even hide. Overclocking and Undervolting is a breeze, and there are plenty of governors to choose from including smartass v2.
But hands down, its the customization that you can do with MIUI that I was after, and when 2012.2.1 included the cpu overclock, I was sold.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Tamakiz said:


> MIUI 2012.2.1 rom has these features as well.
> 
> I like that I can choose individual programs to lockout with passwords or even hide. Overclocking and Undervolting is a breeze, and there are plenty of governors to choose from including smartass v2.
> But hands down, its the customization that you can do with MIUI that I was after, and when 2012.2.1 included the cpu overclock, I was sold.


oh sweet, i didnt know that. Is that on gb miui or v4?


----------

